# White smoke from exhaust after valve cover gasket install



## donepps (Jan 15, 2008)

I changed my valve cover gasket today in hopes to stop oil consumption. I also changed my spark plugs while at it. However when I bolted everything back up and started the car there is a bit of rattling coming from the engine bay and some white smoke coming from the back of the car through the exhaust. Does anybody have any idea if this is normal and will go away after a while?


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

donepps said:


> I changed my valve cover gasket today in hopes to stop oil consumption. I also changed my spark plugs while at it. However when I bolted everything back up and started the car there is a bit of rattling coming from the engine bay and some white smoke coming from the back of the car through the exhaust. Does anybody have any idea if this is normal and will go away after a while?


 
No it's not normal. You screwed something up. Sorry bud.


----------



## TCFGLI08 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't panic 
Have someone who has done the said work 
before check over your work and see if you missed 
anything 
Terry


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

First, has it gone away? 

Second, you sure it's white and not blue?


----------



## donepps (Jan 15, 2008)

I started the car the next day and drove it to my mechanic and asked him. At that point after driving 20 miles the white smoke had gone away and my mechanic said it was normal for some excess oil on the valve cover/ new spark plugs to cause a little bit of white smoke. Has been running well without smoke for the last 2 weeks now


----------



## donepps (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for the help!


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Why did you change it again? If there was no external oil showing and no oil filling your spark plug ports then there was nothing wrong with the gasket.

If you saw white smoke after the plug change then my guess is that you had pug ports full of oil and when you pulled the plus the oil drained into the cylinders. On starting it had to burn off!

However if it starts to smoke again then I'd change the PVC


----------



## donepps (Jan 15, 2008)

I had some oil consumption and my mechanic told me the reason was because the valve cover gasket was letting some oil through. I changed the gasket and my oil consumption/burning is very minimum now which I have been told is normal for these cars.


----------

